# Cold Water Plants



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Hello. 

I'm setting up a trout tank in my school and the temperature will be 10C (50F). What would be some plants that thrive?


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Cold water plants (depending on where you live) can be found in any storm water pond or lake in your area. Species such as potamogetons, callitriche, hemianthus, hippurus, Ultricularia and HORNWORT can be found. There may be local laws about collecting, but most of the plants I listed are weedy... Check streams for certain kinds, I find way more callitriche sp. in gentle flowing water.

A little deeper and you will find charophytes, milfoil, large pondweed species and Elodeas.

Since you didn't mention your location in your profile, some non north american cold water plants (cosmopolitain): callitriches, milfoils, riccia, duckweeds, hornwort, sago pondweed and eleocharis.

Lagarosiphon major needs cold water to survive. Milfoils can be found in most pet stores and LFS, same with egeria densa and certain Elodea species. Potamogeton can be found, but they are rare in the aquarium trade. Hundreds of species... ignored by the masses. Most species in the hobby are warm water.

Cold water can dissolve more gasses than warm water, especially CO2. So, there'd be a bit more CO2 in an unheated tank, unless you are violently stirring the water with power-heads and over-filteration.


----------



## Justice Bucket (May 16, 2009)

Thanks so much. I'm a teacher in Manhattan. I'll look into some of those plants mentioned.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Fontinalis and other water mosses are often found in cool streams. Perhaps there are streams with aquatic mosses in the vicinity of NYC?


----------

